# Satelitte location degress



## sincere2end (May 17, 2011)

What is the location of the DISH Network satelites from zip code 36571-2726? I want to check to see if the technician will be able to get a clear shot from my location before I place an order.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.dishpointer.com

Type in your address, then move the pointer to exactly where you think the dish might go, then pull down the settings for the three Eastern Arc sats:

61.5
72.5
77

The Western Arc sats are:

110
119
129


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

With the zip you provide (36571), you would get Mobile, AL locals, which are now being installed on Western Arc (119/110/129).

I agree with Battlezone, use http://www.dishpointer.com, put in your zip/address, and it will give you an idea of what direction the dish would face


----------

